# New State Park Planned for Love Point (Kent Island)



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

The latest post from the Eastern Bay reminds me to ask you to please write an email or attend the meeting and ask the state to make the boat ramps and fishing pier the FIRST priority for our new state park! 

http://theeasternbay.com/2012/05/10/new-state-park-planned-for-love-point/

WHEN: 4 p.m. until 7 p.m. on Monday May 14
WHERE: Kent Island Library, 200 Library Circle in Stevensville.
INFO: Contact Arnold Norden at [email protected] or 410-260-8159.

:fishing:


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

*Here's the Concept ...*


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Wish I could have made this, first saw it on Shawn Kimbro's blog, but I'm all for it. I'm a big railfan of the now defunct line that ran to the ferry etc at the Point. Hope they incorporate a real cool historical interpretation. More fishing access to the Chester River is a VERY good thing and Love Point is a no-brainer for Kent Island area. I like the looks of the conceptual plan.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

my brother in law is the dnr engineer in charge of md state parks he told me of this a couple years ago when the state bought the land but they have no money to develop the park. asked him again on mothers day and the state still has no money the build the park. too bad it would be very nice to have a launch there


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Well aren't you the wet blanket  I know where this is comin' from s'sam. I work for a County municipality on the Bay supervising Resource Conservation and Preservation efforts and these days existing Parks can't be maintained let alone develop new ones. Everyone is struggling. In boom $ years the system expands; when $ shrinks so do facilities and services like an accordion. The up side is that planners must think ahead and grab resources when available. That puts Master Planning and development in the pipeline when funds DO become available. And they will in time. But in the meantime the property is set aside for me after I retire and for my kids. I gotta give them credit for foresight.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah asked B-inlaw when i first learned about it and got that bubble burst quick i was looking forward to launching there to get to Love point from my layak


----------

